# Hag 2008 Xmas In July Case Swap!



## loftboy (10/3/08)

G'day fellow HAG's,

Is it time to get the ball rolling & organise a local mid-year case swap ?. I'm keen, so we just need 13 or 27 others to join in. Same rules as previous ? or do we go with limiting the number of styles (first in best dressed, 4 or so max per style).

David.


----------



## schooey (10/3/08)

I'm keen, enjoyed the last one a lot, it was great.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/3/08)

I'm keen if bastardised kits are allowed again. Need to get the ball rolling on the ag setup again...came to a grinding hault over xmas.

On that note i still have beers left from the xmas swap. Knocked down goathearders offering tonight, was a bloody nice beer!!

Pok


P.s.

Here's The list for now

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok


----------



## m_peve (11/3/08)

Count me in

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve


----------



## leeboy (11/3/08)

Count me in also

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy


----------



## shmick (11/3/08)

Gotta be quick

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy
6. Shmick


----------



## MHB (11/3/08)

There is an informal committee that plans and organised HAG events, we are fairly busy getting the upcoming comp organised, we had planed to announce a Christmas in July, the next HAG brew day and a couple of other events after the Comp.

Before you start organising HAG events it would be appreciated if you could at least contact the moderators of the HAG sub forum, as we are already planing events as far out as next year.

If you do have questions or ideas about/for HAG events we are always looking for good brew related events - but please talk to us - before you start posting those ideas.

MHB


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/3/08)

MHB said:


> There is an informal committee that plans and organised HAG events, we are fairly busy getting the upcoming comp organised, we had planed to announce a Christmas in July, the next HAG brew day and a couple of other events after the Comp.
> 
> Before you start organising HAG events it would be appreciated if you could at least contact the moderators of the HAG sub forum, as we are already planing events as far out as next year.
> 
> ...




Thats is a pretty fair call there Mark. For future reference who is part of the "informal committee / moderators"? 

And on that note would the "committe" like to "endorse" this swap, or should it be re-named?

Pok


----------



## m_peve (11/3/08)

Hi All,

Perhaps the information regarding the committee i.e. who to contact before posting/organising an event should be posted as a sticky topic and placed somewhere separate to this thread because unless everybody in HAG's read's this thread, the 'problem' will happen again. 

Pete


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/3/08)

Peve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Perhaps the information regarding the committee i.e. who to contact before posting/organising an event should be posted as a sticky topic and placed somewhere separate to this thread because unless everybody in HAG's read's this thread, the 'problem' will happen again.
> 
> Pete



Agreed that would be a great idea.

Should include Names, contact numbers etc. And maybe some details about each person (for interest sake). Could also include "members" of HAG

Pok


EDIT

Found in the original thread for HAG:

_"Moderation is brought to you by *Les the Weizguy*, *Keith the Beer Guy* and yours truly (*MHB*). Thanks to Dane and Doc for setting up AHB and this forum."_


So i guess this answers the question


----------



## loftboy (11/3/08)

I had a chat to Mark about this thread today & it may still happen as a HAG event.

Like a few others, I was under the impression that the HAG sub-forum was simply a place for Newcastle & Hunter Valley brewers to discuss local events. As has already been suggested, I also think that putting a sticky on what HAG is, how it operates & who to contact would be a good idea.

What I think we also need to do, is work out a way for locals to discuss/organise future informal gatherings, that are not "official" HAG events. Don't get me wrong here, I'm not trying to undermine the terrific efforts of Mark, Les & Keith - far from it. I'm just suggesting that we need a way of arranging small informal events like swaps, brew days & most importantly, drinking each others beers. 

In regards to this mid-year swap, even if it doesn't happen under the HAG banner, there is nothing stopping a handful of us meeting at a convenient location to do the exchange. Even just 7 of us swapping 1 case (2 beers each) would be enough to make it worthwhile.

Watch this space.


----------



## Tony (11/3/08)

I wasnt aware of any comities or sub comities, moderators or presidents.

Perhaps the "club thats not really a club" needs to become a proper club if all this is happening behind the curtains.

we could even have club entries into comps then, and t shirts. 

cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/3/08)

loftboy said:


> I had a chat to Mark about this thread today & it may still happen as a HAG event.
> 
> Like a few others, I was under the impression that the HAG sub-forum was simply a place for Newcastle & Hunter Valley brewers to discuss local events. As has already been suggested, I also think that putting a sticky on what HAG is, how it operates & who to contact would be a good idea.
> 
> ...






Tony said:


> I wasnt aware of any comities or sub comities, moderators or presidents.
> 
> Perhaps the "club thats not really a club" needs to become a proper club if all this is happening behind the curtains.
> 
> ...



Folks I have started a thread for this sort of stuff to be put so Les, Keith and Mark can have a read etc and potenialy the HAG, "Club thats not really a club" can maybe become a "Club" .... if the makes any sense at all. 

Anyway this thread can go back to being about beer in july.

Hag - The In's And Outs & What You Would Like To See 

THREAD : "HAG- The In's and Outs 7 What You Would Like To See"

Cheers, Pok


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/3/08)

HAG / What ever it will be called otherwise Xmas in July Case Swap:

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy
6. Shmick


----------



## goatherder (12/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy
6. Shmick
7. goatherder


----------



## onescooter (15/3/08)

I'm pretty interested in being involved in a case swap.
Definately maybe.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Tony (15/3/08)

newcommers always welcome mate. Not sure whats happening with this one now but im sure the Case swap HAG sub comittie will organise something for us to participate in.

cheers


----------



## SJW (15/3/08)

So is this the OFFICIAL H.A.G. case swap or another Newcastle swap? As there is an offfical H.A.G. case swap coming up?

Steve


----------



## Weizguy (16/3/08)

SJW said:


> So is this the OFFICIAL H.A.G. case swap or another Newcastle swap? As there is an offfical H.A.G. case swap coming up?
> 
> Steve


Steve and all HAGs (scrags and dags, too) :lol: ,

I'm happy to pronounce this as the official HAG swap thread, and to add my name to the list. (at the risk of having my boy-bits removed). If necessary, we can start another thread...but why would we need to?

I certainly don't want to see fragmentation of the Hunter crew, and can't see that we could/would/should need to run/support two case swaps. Send opinions/ input here or by pm.

Beerz
Les

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy
6. Shmick
7. goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy

P.S. Note: This will not be the complete list, as we are encouraging non-AHBers to get involved.  
We will not be limiting the number of participants in this swap, so we're not limited to 10,14 or 28. You may not receive one of ALL case beers, but you'll get as many as you put in.


----------



## Tony (16/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy
6. Shmick
7. goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony

I have 4 milk crates containing 56 bottles.... all empty.

Im in the NSW case swap, might as well enter this one too....... Now that i'm allowed  

Now..... what to brew......mmmm.... what to brew?

cheers


----------



## leeboy (16/3/08)

Well, now that it's all ligit I'm going to nominate that I'm brewing a belgian dubbell. just had a neck full of one previously brewed and love it so tiime to try it out on some critics. Mighty relieved now that its been through the correct pathways. Was pissing myself thinking I'd bough into some breakaway thing. I love HAG and all that Mark and others have done to construct such an awesome group of guys with one passion. Would really really really!!! hate to see trivial SHITE mess up all the good work. 

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony

Cheers and beers boys!!!
Lee


----------



## Punter (16/3/08)

Well seeing as Les has legitimised this, I'll throw my hand up as well.

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter


----------



## schooey (16/3/08)

Since I have suddenly acquired a taste for all things Bock, I'm going to do a weizenbock..

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter

and just to add, i'm realkly glad that this has gone ahead under the HAG banner. I don't see any value from making a split, we're all locals, we're all big boys and we all appreciate the time, effort and sometimes money it costs Mark, Les and Keith to put all this together for us.


----------



## n00ch (16/3/08)

I'll chuck my name into the mix also. 

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch

Cheers


----------



## Trent (16/3/08)

Is it OK if I wait and see if they are going to withdraw official status? I have never been part of a renegade group, and it could be such a thrill :lol: Anyway, if the chance comes for me to be a rebel, I reserve the rights on number 12. If I have to fall in line and 'conform", then i guess I will still take number 12. Better to be in it than be a part of a one man swap, I suppose. 


1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent

All the best


----------



## Trent (16/3/08)

And I am gonna dob in keith, a la last years xmas case swap. Be a shame to see him not brewing on his days off.

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy


----------



## Offline (16/3/08)

me too

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (17/3/08)

Trent said:


> And I am gonna dob in keith, a la last years xmas case swap. Be a shame to see him not brewing on his days off.


Thanks Trent,

You'll be glad to know that I have an RDO today and will be brewing!

K.


----------



## snagler (17/3/08)

Im in, hopefully this time I will be able to attend the swap day. Thanks Tony for the e mail reminder, I have just come back from holidays, well away from computers.


1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler


----------



## Tony (17/3/08)

Snagler....... put some pressure ( i know its a tough job......... but someones gota do it) on brown to enter a beer too. I know he brews!!!!!!!

If you dont i will have to side swipe his GT next time i see him heading home from night shift. I have a company car now and its a shitty ford too. Its even silver so there will be no tracable paint 

Either that or i will have to email him recordings of my flatulance. I know he cant stand it 

cheers


----------



## puffer_pics (18/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler
16. Colin

Great idea for another swap. I Was going to suggest it myself. Enjoyed everyones last swap and a great way to taste other styles and see what everyone else is brewing


----------



## Smyth (18/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler
16. Colin
17. Smyth

Ok Tony i am in. You know who will win the flatulence bout though.


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/3/08)

What date does the brew have to be ready for? Would love to be able to attend the swap for longer than the last. But I assume things will carry on for awhile after C.O.B so if I have to work no real hassle.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## onescooter (18/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler
16. Colin
17. Smyth
18. Onescooter

I will chuck myself in for now. Should be able to whip up an amber ale by then.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Tony (18/3/08)

Smyth said:


> Ok Tony i am in. You know who will win the flatulence bout though.



:lol: Yeah i know!

I feel like i broke a virgin  

Good to see you finally broke your silence mate. Welcome aboard.

cheers


----------



## Thethirstywench (19/3/08)

Howdy all.

As it appears that I didn't poisoned anyone with my last attempt, I'm in for this one as well.


1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11.nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler
16. Colin
17. Smyth
18. Onescooter
19. ThirstyWench


----------



## n00ch (19/3/08)

Just adding a none AHB HAG to the list at #20. I will update with their contribution when I get the info.

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. Tony
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler
16. Colin
17. Smyth
18. Onescooter
19. ThirstyWench
20. RP

Cheers


----------



## schooey (19/3/08)

After stuffing my first brew up and having to rush through a back up for the 2007 Xmas case swap, I thought I'd start early this time, and I'm happy to say, this is now in the firdge fermenting;


Floorboards Weizenbock

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 35.00
Total Grain (Kg): 10.55
Anticipated OG: 1.067
Anticipated SRM: 21
Anticipated IBU: 16

5.40 kg Dark Wheat
3.90 kg German Pils
1.00 kg CaraWheat
0.25 kg Chocolate Wheat


27.0 g Hallertau Flowers 6.90% AA @ 90 min

Mash in @ 43C 15 min rest
Infusion to 50C 20 min rest
Decoction to 65C 30 min rest
Decoction to 74C 30 min rest
Decoction to 76C 15 min rest
Sparge at 78C

120 min boil

Pitched 2L starter of Wyeast 3068 @ 18C


----------



## Tony (19/3/08)

Awww shit mate, that sounds interesting............ cant wait to try it.

I was thinking of doing a weizenbock......... will have to re-plan.

Im thinking of and Altbier. Amber, malty and bitter as me after a 16hr day before i have a beer 

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (20/3/08)

Tony said:


> Awww shit mate, that sounds interesting............ cant wait to try it.
> 
> I was thinking of doing a weizenbock......... will have to re-plan.
> 
> ...


Tony,

I reckon we follow the guidelines suggested in the NSW case swap and go for a max of 2-3 per style.

So, why don't you brew a weizenbock. Scared to be compared to Schooey's beer? :lol: 

Les out


----------



## leeboy (20/3/08)

Hey I like the sounds of that Les. A slight competitive side to it. We are all blokes (except for the thirsty wench who makes a wicked dark) so a bit of rivalary is good for all concerned. Makes us stronger.
Brew on brothers
Lee


----------



## schooey (20/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Scared to be compared to Schooey's beer? :lol:



 ...Jaysus! Let's not get carried away here...


----------



## Tony (20/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> So, why don't you brew a weizenbock. Scared to be compared to Schooey's beer? :lol:
> 
> Les out



Well he is bigger than me......... but i dont see the case swap as being something to compete with people in...... just something to show off your brewing skills and enjoy others....... with the odd bottle bomb mixed in.

Les..... did you leave that yeast with mark? I dont have a wheat yeast ATM.

Will be at marks probably around lunch time on tuesday hopefully. I finally get a lazy day in the newey office.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (21/3/08)

Yeah Tony, the yeast is in Mark's fridge.

Just joking about the competitive bit, but you should still feel comfortable to make a weizenbock. Great for Winter drinking.

Hmm, I might have to try a Winter Warmer. I've been meaning to make one for a while now. I'll use the Matilda Bay Real Ale yeast which I cultured from a bottle of the same waaaay back. I hope it still fires. I only ever made one brew with it, and that was before I knew a lot about beer flavours. I wonder if anyone out there has any info on this yeast?

Les out


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

Your a champion mate. 

I never feel uncomfortable brewing anything, except APA  I will see what happens but it could end up being anything. Will mainly rely on what yeast i have available at the time.

speaking of winter warmers, im thinking of going down the the garage and cracking some grain for a nice stout. I love stout in the winter.

Hi Ho, Hi Ho, Its off the brew i go. 

cheers


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

Well folks, brewing confidence is at an all time low!

Im afraid in going to withdraw from the swap.

I just dont trust myself to be able to deliver a decent drop at the moment.

maybe next year

cheers


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline 
15. Snagler
16. Colin
17. Smyth
18. Onescooter
19. ThirstyWench
20. RP

No. 9 needs to be filled again.


----------



## n00ch (21/3/08)

Not good news Tony, seems a little drastic though I reckon. All the beers I have had of yours have been top notch. I'm sure in the next 4 months you will be back on top of it all so why not give it a bit and see?

I do know what the feeling is like though. I was in a bit of a rut with mine for a while and although I'm not 100% happy with the beers I'm brewing at the moment I am a little more confident. 

Cheers


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

yeah well im almost at 500 liters down the drain..... actually the mild will probably tip it over that mark.

I have [email protected]#k all beer for myself to drink let alone brew it for others. 

Im going back to 100% cheap ale malt beers with nothing but a bit of POR in it till i can make a consistantly good beer.

With interest rates ect, i cant aford to be throwing money away any more.

mo more fresh fancy yeast packs, no more expensive specialty grains, no more flash nops. Just bare bones brewing till im confident i wont have to tip the next one out.

at the moment i dont have that confidence.

Hopefully i will be back soon with some nice beers.

I had a list of beers to brew to enter in the ANAWBS, State Comp, Mash paddle ect but thats all called off.

like i said..... maybe next year.

I remember the years i spent living with depression well............ i feeling a bit that way ATM. Hopefully the stout will work out and lift my spirits.

cheers


----------



## schooey (24/3/08)

Geez mate, that's a real shame. I hope you get on top of whatever it is really soon.


----------



## Tony (24/3/08)

If i can get beers in bottles that are worthy, i will put my name back down if there is a spare spot left.

But for now......... i will sit on the sideline.

cheers


----------



## stephen (24/3/08)

Tony said:


> 1. Loftboy
> 2. Schooey - Weizenbock
> 3. Pok
> 4. Peve
> ...


Consider No 9 filled in. This time I'll endeavour to ensure I don't produce the tripe I made last time - and keep infections out!

If Tony reconsiders his position and wants No 9 position back the I'll gladly step aside and let him have it.

Regards

Stephen


----------



## pokolbinguy (31/3/08)

Any suggestions on a beer to brew for this batch?

Unfortunately the AG setup wont be ready in time, and If I can manage to get it ready I don't think I really want to put my first batch in a swap. Could be disastrous  

So any K+K+otherstuff suggestions ??

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Offline (31/3/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Snagler
16. Colin
17. Smyth
18. Onescooter
19. ThirstyWench
20. RP


----------



## snagler (31/3/08)

I am afraid to say that I have to pull out of the swap. Today I put my house on the market and as such am going to be flat out fixing the joint up if I expect to get the return Im after (too much brewing and not enough house maintenance)
Perhaps I might jump in later if all goes to plan but at this stage I can not commit. Its a shame because I would have loved some feedback on my German pils I was planning to make for the swap - Drinking it now as I type "beautiful" !!!!!!!

Sorry guys, hope all goes well at the comp this weekend.
The list is modified with my entry removed.

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP


----------



## Tony (7/4/08)

OK

3 good batches in a row........ i think i will put my name back down tentativly.

And a posible Rauchbier or Dunkelweisenbock, or Roggenbier, or whatever i think of on the day 

cheers

PS....... Snaggler........ that cheeky "y" on the smyth....... that wasnt you was it. Its got your name all over it 

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony....... NFI..... Lambic maybe?


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

I deciced!!!

Brewing this for the mash paddle tomorrow and there will be 46 liters of it so might as well share 

Hopefully it will be out of CC by then.

cheers

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock


----------



## Weizguy (12/4/08)

Deciced? Is that the same as deceased? or diseased? or a combo?

That's OK. In your next incarnation you might be able to spell-check. :lol: 

See? Nothing gets past the HAG pedant! B) 

L


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/4/08)

What date is the swap?????

Pok


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

Im going to spit in yours Les  

did i spell SPIT right ?

:lol: 

hehehehe

cheers

PS......... I cause spell check software to lock up and burn out computers


----------



## Weizguy (12/4/08)

Mmmm, did U know that the mouth is full of lactobacillus?

That's right! lacto Maibock. Could be tasty!

At least U didn't offer to stir my beer for me (Old Rugby tradition). :lol: 

Yes, you spelled spit correctly, but you don't need to yell.  

I'm still working on my entry for this. It could be the Belgian blonde I have kegged or the St Arnold's brother. 23 litres of 1.087 GSA (with the Unibroue yeast). :beer: 

Beerz.


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

That sounds tops mate......... winter is the time for big beers!.

Lacto in the mouth hey........ sounds scary....... i may brush my teeth till they bleed tonight  

cheers


----------



## snagler (12/4/08)

Tony I know nothing quote end quote


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

I remember my name being tampered with at work a few times............ i had my suspicions


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/08)

Tony said:


> That sounds tops mate......... winter is the time for big beers!.
> 
> Lacto in the mouth hey........ sounds scary....... i may brush my teeth till they bleed tonight
> 
> cheers


brush your tongue, dude. Don't wait until your teeth bleed... 
It lives in all the little crevices in your tongue, or buy a silver tongue scraper :icon_offtopic: 

Back on topic. Now I'm thinking of a Winter Warmer project ale with the Matilda Bay ale yeast for collectors of fine yeasts. Does anyone have any info on this yeast?

Lestifer


----------



## Tony (13/4/08)

No mate...... first ive heard of it.

Was it a culture from a bottle?

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/08)

yep, it's from a bottle of Matilda Bay real ale. Only a stubbie, I bought a long time ago. It was quite malty and I used the yeast for a Winter Warmer a while back.

It's probably the same as one of the commercial strains, but I cultured this one from the bottle.


----------



## /// (13/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Steve and all HAGs (scrags and dags, too) :lol: ,
> 
> I'm happy to pronounce this as the official HAG swap thread, and to add my name to the list. (at the risk of having my boy-bits removed). If necessary, we can start another thread...but why would we need to?



Coming into this late, and if you do not mind a-sort-of-hag, will try and make it into this Swap. Now, where is that Barley Wine recipe....

Scotty


----------



## Sammus (13/4/08)

So whats the swap date? If its actually july as the name suggests we still have plenty of time and I'm thinking I might jump on the bandwagon..

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock

Possibly

21. Scotty
22. Sammus


----------



## onescooter (2/5/08)

Is there anything concrete organised as yet? Will be putting down a Schwarzbier soon, wondering whether to bottle or keg it.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## grw74 (10/5/08)

1. Loftboy
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy -Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock

Possibly

21. Scotty
22. Sammus
23. backyard brewer (if wanted)


----------



## leeboy (10/5/08)

Jump in backyard brewer, last swap we had 28 so 20 def wouldn't be the limit I'm sure.


----------



## loftboy (11/5/08)

Bottled my case swap entry today. Has there been any progress on a date & location for the swap ?.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. Goatherder
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock

Possibly

21. Scotty
22. Sammus
23. backyard brewer (if wanted)


----------



## goatherder (11/5/08)

I've also decided to inflict my mash paddle entry on you lot. The judges at the Hag comp thought my last Maibock was average and I completely agreed with them. I reckon I know what was wrong so I'm confident this one will be good. It hits the tun next weekend.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick
7. goatherder - Maibock
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock

Possibly

21. Scotty
22. Sammus
23. backyard brewer (if wanted)


----------



## shmick (13/5/08)

I might dig out an old recipe for an Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale from a couple of years back.
Has plenty of unfashionable POR for those who remember what it tastes like (provided somebody still sells it  )



1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock
8. Les the Weizguy
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock

Possibly

21. Scotty
22. Sammus
23. backyard brewer (if wanted)


----------



## Weizguy (13/5/08)

I'm intending to have Helles Weizenbock ready for the swap. Just have to ferment another Schneider-y ale (already brewed and sitting in no-chill vessel) and use the yeast cake. Should be a great Winter Warmer, and good practice for brewing stronger ales and lager. That is, for brew-efficiency practice, which tends to suffer on the bigger beers. Is it the Esky's fault?

Other contenders added into the list until they decide to pull the pin. OK?

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock
21. Scotty
22. Sammus
23. backyard brewer


----------



## Tony (13/5/08)

Oh finaly............. they are added. In or out! No fence sitting!

I racked my maibock last weekend and it was great. No infection which is suprising for me latly and is sitting in a chest freezer at 2 deg ATM.

want to CC it for another 2 or 3 weeks so early to mid july would be good. Should be ready to drink by september/october (comp season)  .


cheers

PS.......... im assuming it will be held at marks but if not i may be able to offer up my garage in Rutherford.

No promises......... but its there as a backup if needed........ maybe


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/5/08)

Do we have a date yet? I really need to get off my bum and brew!!! Need to finish drinking the xmas swap beers 1st....will need the bottles 

Pok


----------



## goatherder (17/5/08)

Well, my entry is in the fermenter. Gravities were hit and the wort was crystal clear, a nice change from my recent form. Now for a nice, long, cold ferment...

C'mon you lot, let us know what you are brewing for the swap. Quietest. Swap Thread. Ever.


----------



## loftboy (27/5/08)

G'day fellow HAG's.

As some of you may know, Mark (MHB), has been a little unwell lately. I spoke to him today & he will not be in a position to offer the shop after hours for us to do the case swap.

So as a group, we need to come up with some ideas for a date, time & most importantly, a venue. How about we pick a park somewhere around the Newcastle or Maitland area. That way we do swap, have a BBQ for those who want food & generally have a relaxing get together.

Some possible locations;

- Speers Point Park or Warners Bay waterfront
- Jesmond Park
- Blackbutt Reserve
- Mount Sugarloaf
- Raymond Terrace near the river
- Morpeth or Maitland

If you all think that this is a goer, I'll start another thread in a day or so, we can vote on a date/time/location. Any other ideas or locations ?.

David.

*P.S. I've added an article for our swap entries. Please post any updates to save making this thread too long.

This is the article link - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=54*


----------



## Tony (27/5/08)

What about Potters?

They have a nice grassy area out the side where we wont get in anyones way and i hear the beer is ok.

Aparently the head brewer is a bit of a hard case but im sure he wouldn't mind.

Keith?


----------



## pokolbinguy (27/5/08)

Tony said:


> What about Potters?
> 
> Keith?



This is what came to my mind aswell. Would be good for me as it is local. But ultimately it is up to the group as a whole as getting here and back could prove frustrating as public transport is nil. 

On a side note I'm sure we all hope Mark gets better soon, I was in his store the other night and his new colleague (Ben I'm sure his name was) was very accommodating and enthusiastic. So good to see things are in good hands while Mark is off hopefully making a recovery. 

Anyway if we can come up with a date and place for the swap that would be great.

Loftboy....maybe when you start that new thread you can put a poll in it so it can easily be voted....I figure you already thought of that but if not just jogging your memory.

Cheers, Pok


EDIT: Other option could be the foreshore....but maybe a bit too "public".....and can get rather cold in the arvo being near the water.


----------



## Tony (27/5/08)

+1 for marks recovery.

I have been crook for 3 or 4 weeks now with stints off work. No fun at all!

I was in his shop this arvo to buy some grain but he has none. no crystal malts....... no malted barley.

Hopefully things will improve when he is back on track or im going to have to go for a drive to sydney. Im running low.

cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (27/5/08)

Tony said:


> Hopefully things will improve when he is back on track or im going to have to go for a drive to sydney. Im running low.



Just order from Ross....save the drive....but anyway back to the thread!!

As for dates the any of the 1st 3 weekends in July should be good. If we can sort a date nice and early I should be able to score the day off and join in the fun properly (Saturday would be preferable.....then again weekdays are great...but most would be working etc....damn weekend job!!).

So I vote for either July 5th, 12th or 19th.


----------



## loftboy (27/5/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Loftboy....maybe when you start that new thread you can put a poll in it so it can easily be voted....I figure you already thought of that but if not just jogging your memory.



Brett,

I'll leave it a day or so to see if Potters is a possibility and for any other locations to be suggested. Either way, I'll aim to get a voting thread up by the weekend.

David.


----------



## pokolbinguy (27/5/08)

loftboy said:


> Brett,
> 
> I'll leave it a day or so to see if Potters is a possibility and for any other locations to be suggested. Either way, I'll aim to get a voting thread up by the weekend.
> 
> David.



Sounds good to me. I'm keen either way. Hopefully will be able to attend for more than the last 30 mins this year!!! Anyway thanks for taking on the task of getting this going Dave. I'm sure everyone appreciates it.

Beers, Pok


----------



## schooey (27/5/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Just order from Ross..



I'm sure that'll do heaps to speed up his recovery, Pok.


----------



## Sammus (27/5/08)

schooey said:


> I'm sure that'll do heaps to speed up his recovery, Pok.



but driving to sydney to go to another hbs will, now that is sorted maybe we should stay on topic?


----------



## Tony (28/5/08)

correct.... back on topic! (I wasnt making threats...... only saying he must be crook if he doesnt have stock...... its very unusual. Either that or there is none out there to get?).

Might be better to leave it till the 12th or 19th. Im not real confident that all parties involved even remember they put their names down. Noone has listed what they are making ect. At this rate we could get 20 APA's. :icon_vomit:  

I guess a location voting thread will show how many are still onboard.

My Maibock is in bottles and starting to carb up as we speak!

cheers


----------



## Punter (28/5/08)

Tony said:


> My Maibock is in bottles and starting to carb up as we speak!



Damn! I havnt even decided what I am brewing yet. <_< 
Better pull my finger out.
Potters would be a great place to have it if they accept the idea.
Either day on a weekend will be good for me, unless its a Saturday I'm working. :angry:
Hope you get better soon Mark.


----------



## shmick (28/5/08)

Glad to see I'm not the only disorganised one  

I picked up my grain (thanks Ben @ MHB's) ready for last w/e but was too sick with flu to drink so therefore couldn't brew.
Had to make a small adjustment to the recipe on the fly but should be ok.

Fingers crossed we can find and agree on a location for the swap.

+2 for Mark getting better soon.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## leeboy (28/5/08)

+1 for mark getting better. Got a few grain orders awaiting only for purchase from mark. 

I really dont care where the swap is. 
Lee


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (29/5/08)

Tony said:


> What about Potters?
> 
> They have a nice grassy area out the side where we wont get in anyones way and i hear the beer is ok.
> 
> ...


Should be fine.

How about I suggest the morning of Sat 26th July, 10.00 am.

Keith


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/5/08)

Potter's sounds good to me.

As for date and time....let the voting begin hey?

Cheers, Pok


----------



## m_peve (29/5/08)

I'm easy with the venue. Potter's great.
As far as date goes, I'm better mid July i.e. 12th and 19th.

See Yah
Pete


----------



## schooey (29/5/08)

Keith the Beer Guy said:


> Should be fine.
> 
> How about I suggest the morning of Sat 26th July, 10.00 am.
> 
> Keith



Sounds good to me, Keith. Swap some beer, have some lunch, sample some of HVB's finest
:beer:


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/5/08)

schooey said:


> have some lunch



Bbq?? Don't want to sound like a bastard but last time I ate at potters I swore I would never grace their "restaurant" floor again. if only they could be as quality driven as the boys in the brewery section.

Pok

EDIT: This comment is not meant to be in jest or anything along those lines. Just a simple comment due to a number of bad experiences. Aslong as the beer is good I will be happy.


----------



## schooey (29/5/08)

:huh: 

Jeez Pok, talk about bite the hand that feeds you..

Did it maybe occur to you that Keith may have smoothed it over with Potters on the premise that some people would be using their facility but they may or may not eat some lunch and have a few drinks while they are there? Or maybe the time that you ate there that it was just an off night/day?

I've eaten there numerous times in the past and had no issues with the food/service. Theres always the option of attending the swap and slinking home quietly for a sandwich if you want to...


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/5/08)

schooey said:


> :huh:
> 
> Jeez Pok, talk about bite the hand that feeds you..
> 
> ...



Sorry Schooey I didn't mean to cause a fuss over that, guess I should have thought of that before I wrote what I did. To be honest the beer side of things at potters is great, the boys and girls on that side deffinatley deserve a pat on the back. But to be honest the food side of things need a royal boot up the bum and I have eaten there more than once so it can't have been a bad night. And from what I have heard there has been alot bad experiences coming out of that kitchen. Hey in the hospitality world reputation and criticism is very important. Thats Why I think its important for the whole building to be on the same plate. Maybe Keith and Co. should run the kitchen aswell??

On that note if it is decided that things will go ahead at Potter's and I can get the day off I will deffinately join in all the festivities (including lunch) and put my judgements of my previous experiences behind me for the greater good.

Anyway back to the topic......


P.S. I do appeciate Keith and the folks at Potters allowing us to potentially hold this gig there. Beers to them :beer:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Location Ideas:

- Speers Point Park or Warners Bay waterfront
- Jesmond Park
- Blackbutt Reserve
- Mount Sugarloaf
- Raymond Terrace near the river
- Morpeth or Maitland
- Potters

Dates:

- July Sat 12th
- July Sat 19th
- July Sat 26th


----------



## Tony (29/5/08)

not every date is going to suit every person.

Keith has offered up posibly the best venus in the hunter valley for craft brewers to gather and given us a time and date that will obviously fit in with their schedule

I say we run with it.

If you cant make it for work, have a sickie!

If you cant do that, im sure someone will take your case and swap it for you!.

I know it sounds harsh but the next 4 weeks of............ oh i have to work that day, oh its a bit far to drive, ect ect is going to get tedious.

I say set it in stone, and arange youe schedule to fit it in.

Im sure my wife will have something pointless planned for that day........ but i will work it!

just my thoughts

cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/5/08)

Tony said:


> I say set it in stone, and arange youe schedule to fit it in.



Sounds good to me.

Morning of Sat 26th July, 10.00 am at Potter's as suggested by Keith.


----------



## n00ch (29/5/08)

I agree totally Tony. +1 for setting Keiths offered time and date in stone.

Cheers


----------



## schooey (29/5/08)

+1 Yep. Lets do it.


----------



## goatherder (29/5/08)

Date and venue are perfect for me. Thanks Keith for the offer.


----------



## Offline (29/5/08)

Lock it in Eddie. 
I had better get working on the beer credits that my wife will require before letting me out to play for the day.

offline


----------



## Tony (29/5/08)

I thought it was "Lock it in Larry"?

:unsure: 

Just tell her you going to buy her flowers and come home drunk with 28 bottles of beer.

She will love you forever


----------



## Sammus (29/5/08)

+1 for that date (as if it hadn't been decided yet). No idea of what I'm brewing yet...


----------



## loftboy (29/5/08)

Thanks Keith for helping us out with the venue. :beer: 

I've updated the case swap article with the date & location.

For those who haven't updated their entry, here's the link to the article - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=54


----------



## Weizguy (29/5/08)

n00ch said:


> I agree totally Tony. +1 for setting Keiths offered time and date in stone.
> 
> Cheers


Just like the sword in the stone,...and Merlin... from Big Brother... a few years back.

Seriously, can we not talk about Keith's [email protected]

Apart from that, I'd like to add my support to the timing of this event. I'll plan around it.

someone, please remind me to bring my letter from work, which permits me to indulge in "outside employment" as a beer judge (unpaid work).

So, can someone pm me & advise what is available at Mark's with regard to malted grains? I was hoping for enough to make a Helles weizenbock, the bier of German goats. It'll have to be called Starkbierzeit Weizenhellbock. I can do an Imperial Witbier if we're low on pale or pils...top up the grain bill with rolled wheat and some oats. I was planning a double batch of Grand Cru (not for the case), which will prob have to wait.
Would prefer to make a weizenbock, as I will have a yeast-cake soon. Just pitched another ~2l culture of W3638 into about 25 l of wort for another Schneider clone. I hope I'll never tire of it. Just about everyone who's tasted it agrees with that summation.
I can always make an Arrogant clone with amber DME. Anyone keen? Maybe you're not worthy, or you prefer beer that has a huge expensive advertising campaign with tongues crawling out of your mouth during sleep to search for some addictive substance known as TED. The adventures of Mister Tung.

Enough for now.

Les out


----------



## Punter (30/5/08)

Tony said:


> If you cant make it for work, have a sickie!
> 
> If you cant do that, im sure someone will take your case and swap it for you!.
> 
> I know it sounds harsh but the next 4 weeks of............ oh i have to work that day, oh its a bit far to drive, ect ect is going to get tedious.



ohh, I have to work that day. Can't we make it onother day?  

Only kidding. 

Seriously though, I do have to work that day. <_< 

I'll get out of it somehow.
Cheers, Duane.


----------



## shmick (30/5/08)

Sounds good - thanks Keith.

Kids have soccer in the morning so I can't make it until 12ish.

Do we have a drop off point for maybe the weekend before?

:icon_cheers:


----------



## onescooter (30/5/08)

Date and venue good for me. Will be bottling my Schwarzbier at first opportunity.
Cheers
Scott


----------



## Tony (30/5/08)

Punter said:


> ohh, I have to work that day. Can't we make it onother day?
> 
> Only kidding.
> 
> ...



Gee mate............ your looking a bit pale.

just breath in some icing sugar as your boss walks past on friday and cough your guts up.

Your in!


----------



## Sammus (31/5/08)

Tony said:


> Gee mate............ your looking a bit pale.
> 
> just breath in some icing sugar as your boss walks past on friday and cough your guts up.
> 
> Your in!



Yeah it'd probably work better than pepper. I snorted a bunch of pepper once for some kind of dare, and it doesn't make you sneeze as hard as u might expect... :unsure:


----------



## Trent (1/6/08)

Gday all
Its been a while since I visted this thread, but after reading this page, it looks like the wonderful Keith has given us a place and time (notice I didnt say date) to do the swap. It would be a great day, but alas, I will be drunk as a skunk on high quality canadian IIPA's on that day - and probably that time too!
I still dont know what I am brewing, maybe it will end up being an english bitter, as that is something ya can drink at garage temp on a friday night in winter, hopefully watching the Knights win on the tv. The earliest I will be able to put down the bitter is about June 22, so that could work out well. I will just leave my cases at Marks if that is OK by him, and pick em up on my return to the country in late august.
Disappointed I wont be able to make the swap day, but I am sure I will find a way to console myself 
All the best
Trent


----------



## Weizguy (1/6/08)

my recipe is here, in the What Are you Brewing thread.

I also mentioned the Chinese Spiral burner from MHB. Does anyone else have one? Seems pretty good to me.

Looks like a White-zen Christmas (in July) beer to me. U know I love a pun! <_< 

Les out (ignoring Trent's boasting about IIPA's in Canada)


----------



## Thethirstywench (1/6/08)

Howdy, the time and date are fine by me. Potters is always a good trip.

Cheers
TW


----------



## loftboy (1/6/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I also mentioned the Chinese Spiral burner from MHB. Does anyone else have one? Seems pretty good to me.


Les,

I've got one connected to an adjustable HP reg from a camping store. For a 40 litre boil, I only have to have it on the lowest setting for a reasonable boil. For me it normally boils off around 9-10L in 90 minutes.

Cheers,

David.


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/08)

loftboy said:


> Les,
> 
> I've got one connected to an adjustable HP reg from a camping store. For a 40 litre boil, I only have to have it on the lowest setting for a reasonable boil. For me it normally boils off around 9-10L in 90 minutes.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, David.

I'm cooking/boiling today.
Also, saw Mark for a batch of malt/grist for my HAG swap beer. Maybe I'll give you guys the Schneider clone (my 25 litre yeast starter) and keep the weizen bock.

I hope MHB gets more malt soon. My vigour is renewed, now that I have my new gas cooker!

Beerz
Les out (and back to the multi-decoction mash).


----------



## bigfridge (3/6/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I hope MHB gets more malt soon. My vigour is renewed, now that I have my new gas cooker!



Les,

I have heard a whisper ....

Mark has ordered a pallet from his supplier, who has ordered from their maltster so Islington should be overflowing with grain next week.

Now all we need is for you local guys to go and buy some of it so that we all get paid  

Dave


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/08)

bigfridge said:


> Les,
> 
> I have heard a whisper ....
> 
> ...


That's cool David. I have plenty of $$ to spend. I only need enough petrol to get to MHB's shop, Oh, and I suppose I need some to get to work too...to earn the money that buys the petrol that gets me to MHB's...and then there's...

Awww, I'm loaded with cash, anyway. That IMC pils malt is pretty good stuff too. Very utilitarian. There's some in my Weizenbock today. I think I cleaned out the shop. Sorry to everyone who needed some. My need was greater. :lol: 

I'm quite sure that the locals will buy up, as soon as supplies are in. I need to make a Witbier soon, so I'll need some Pils, and then a Grand Cru, and... :icon_drool2: 

Thanks for the tip, Mr Fridge


----------



## n00ch (3/6/08)

I've got a few free weekends coming up so i'll definately be buying up. Got a big list of beers to brew and think I will do my best to get through them. The majority seem to be big lagers though so getting through them once they are done might be the only issue...


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/08)

n00ch said:


> I've got a few free weekends coming up so i'll definately be buying up. Got a big list of beers to brew and think I will do my best to get through them. The majority seem to be big lagers though so getting through them once they are done might be the only issue...


   Les puts his hand up to offer help with consumption of strong lagers. Really!


----------



## n00ch (3/6/08)

haha I didn't really think I'd have much of a issue finding volunteers to help out with the consumption  

I'll be bottling the majority of them so I'll make sure I swing some your way if they pass quality control. You do drink Eisbock's right?


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/08)

n00ch said:


> haha I didn't really think I'd have much of a issue finding volunteers to help out with the consumption
> 
> I'll be bottling the majority of them so I'll make sure I swing some your way if they pass quality control. You do drink Eisbock's right?


Yes, but... Hmm..., no buts. Just Yes.

Thanks for the offer. Let's hope they meet your stringent standards.


----------



## Trent (11/6/08)

I hope that there are some english base malts in MHB's soon, so I can put down a bitter for the case swap.
Actually, I have a formal request for everybody. I am currently brewing 46L batches, and splitting them into 2 x 23L batches with different yeasts, so I can get a feel for which yeasts I prefer for each style of beer I regularly brew. I am wondering, providing we get less than 27 people, if it is OK that I bottle my bitter in stubbies, giving each swap entrant a stubby each of the exact same bitter, one fermented with 1028 and the other fermented with 1098? 
If there are no real complaints, this way you can try the 2 beers side by side, and see what difference the 2 yeasts make to the same beer that I usually pitch at the same temp, ferment next to each other at the same temp, etc....
Just a thought/request
All the best
Trent


----------



## onescooter (11/6/08)

Trent, that sound s like a great idea. I for one have no problem with that at all. Sounds like a great deal of effort on your part, but great for experimental purposes for everyone.
Cheers 
Scott.


----------



## m_peve (11/6/08)

Sounds good to me Trent!!
A lot of bottling effort though.
:huh: 


Pete


----------



## Tony (11/6/08)

If mark is all out of malt already im not going to be happy.

Im working 12 hr days up the valley in the mines and getting to the shop for supplies is nigh on imposible.

I may go postal!

Im almost clean out of malt!

Im a good shot!

:wacko:


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/6/08)

Trent said:


> Just a thought/request



Sounds like a great idea there Trent!!! Looking forward to the beers  I'm hoping the bastardised lagers I have in secondary will prove to be interesting!!

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Sammus (12/6/08)

Sorry guys I'm out. May well come for the event, but I ain't got the time to bottle.


1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Belgian Dubbel Wyeast 1214 Belgian Ale Yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## grw74 (12/6/08)

Trent said:


> I hope that there are some english base malts in MHB's soon, so I can put down a bitter for the case swap.
> Actually, I have a formal request for everybody. I am currently brewing 46L batches, and splitting them into 2 x 23L batches with different yeasts, so I can get a feel for which yeasts I prefer for each style of beer I regularly brew. I am wondering, providing we get less than 27 people, if it is OK that I bottle my bitter in stubbies, giving each swap entrant a stubby each of the exact same bitter, one fermented with 1028 and the other fermented with 1098?
> If there are no real complaints, this way you can try the 2 beers side by side, and see what difference the 2 yeasts make to the same beer that I usually pitch at the same temp, ferment next to each other at the same temp, etc....
> Just a thought/request
> ...



Hey Trent,
Sounds good to me. I've also got a Grand Cru that I brewed a while back that I O.D'ed with honey when I had no sense of smell or taste due to the Flu... happy to bottle and add to the list as well (if nobody minds). 
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Tony (14/6/08)

there are blank spots mate........... fill em up.

I am drinking a Maibock right now........... and its nice 

Still a tad yound and will round out more over the next couple of months. 

It has a touch of haze :angry: but its as smooth as silk, ballanced perfectly (IMO) and a faint hint of hops to round it off.

very happy

and its not infected


----------



## leeboy (16/6/08)

Just changing my brew for the swap. Currently running a couple of brews behind schedule. funny what a 3 month old will do to a brewer.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## Weizguy (17/6/08)

bigfridge said:


> Les,
> 
> I have heard a whisper ....
> 
> ...


David, that whisper may have been too soft... or your hearing is effected. :lol: 

Was nothing there on Thursday just gone. Any idea when?

Oh, BTW, my Hellesweizenbock is just about ready for bottling. Alc % may be as high as 9.9%

Les


----------



## pokolbinguy (17/6/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> David, that whisper may have been too soft... or your hearing is effected. :lol:
> 
> Was nothing there on Thursday just gone. Any idea when?
> 
> ...



I went to MHB yesterday to get my co2 bottle filled, lucky for me he was there as it didnt even click that he is closed on mondays. Looked to me like he had just had a big delivery of grain so seems things are on track (i could be wrong but there was a damn lot of packaged grain in his storeroom and he said he had a heap more out the back). On that note Thanks again Mark for letting me get my bottle filled on your day off, greatly appreciated. So maybe give him a call and see what he has.

Pok


----------



## bigfridge (17/6/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> David, that whisper may have been too soft... or your hearing is effected. :lol:
> 
> Was nothing there on Thursday just gone. Any idea when?
> 
> ...




I have been promising Mark that his order would be there 'any day now' - for weeks !

It is not his fault that I can't supply due to problems with our warehouse in Woolongong. If anyone wants to drive to Woolongong and pick up half a tonne of malt I am sure that Mark and I will be very generous with our gratitude.

My hopes for this week are fading fast, but I am pulling out all stops.

Not much that you can do when your staff are all laid low with the nasty gastric bug that is doing the rounds.

Sorry,
Dave


----------



## Sammus (17/6/08)

My car is full this coming trip up, I could probably do it next week though (thursday week) if it isn't already done by then.


----------



## Tony (18/6/08)

any news. ?

This has gone from the Xmas case thread to the "We have no grain to brew for the Xmas case" thread :lol: 

Maybe it will be Xmas case in october?

Keith........... Potters.......... Oktoberfest........... ????????????????????

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pokolbinguy (18/6/08)

Bottled my "Bastardised Lager" tonight. A little sceptic of how it will turn out. Not very happy as it wasn't very clear but time will tell in the bottle I guess....aslong as it tastes alright.

Pok


----------



## leeboy (19/6/08)

mmm Keith/Potters do a killer octoberfest. Can't wait for that to be on tap again. So going to have to have a big session up there on that again.


----------



## Weizguy (20/6/08)

Tony said:


> any news. ?
> 
> This has gone from the Xmas case thread to the "We have no grain to brew for the Xmas case" thread :lol:
> 
> ...


Latest news, as of Wednesday, is that my beer has not only enough banana to be a banana milkshake, but it has the body of a thickshake. Prob bottle it tonight.

Oh, and Mark had none (or little) base malt on Wednesday.

As for this becoming the "We have no grain to brew for the Xmas case" thread, I'm OK for the case swap, but would like some more grain to make some follow-up beers. Am resorting to a K&K Golden ale on American Ale yeast tonight.

Cheers
Les


----------



## goatherder (22/6/08)

Bottled mine up today. I had to stop myself pouring a second hydro sample so I'd have enough bottles.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. Smythy
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## Tony (22/6/08)

Gee that was quick mate............ or has time gone by faster than i think.

I found CC's the S-189 useless. The beer had 2 or 3 points to go and after 2 weeks at 4 deg hadnt dropped a bit. I removed it from cc and warmend it to 12 deg and it finnished off.

Its like a cool firmenting ale yeast if you ask me. Nice yeast but not really a true lager yeast.

I have dome this with WLP833 in the past and removed it after 2 weeks in cc and its dropped 4 points

i have some 833 im about to pitch in the Potters Oktoberfest (no i havnt brewed it yet) and then may do a second batch of maibock........... its a lovly style.

cheers


----------



## Smyth (23/6/08)

Sorry fellas im having to pull out. Am rostered on the day of the swap and have had no brewing time anyway. Would like to have met you all but maybe next time. And yes grain has been an issue too.

Smyth


1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. 
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. Tony - Maibock
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## goatherder (23/6/08)

I think it's gone faster than you think Tony - it spent 5 weeks in primary.

I agree with your S-189 assessment, it's a lot like an ale yeast. I did this one at 10 degrees (as opposed to my normal 12) and found it kicked a bit of sulphur this time. It was only slight so it should lager out. It's normally as clean as a whistle for me, I haven't made a bad beer with it yet.

I hope there is enough yeast in your beer for me to culture it, I'd love to give it a try.




Tony said:


> Gee that was quick mate............ or has time gone by faster than i think.
> 
> I found CC's the S-189 useless. The beer had 2 or 3 points to go and after 2 weeks at 4 deg hadnt dropped a bit. I removed it from cc and warmend it to 12 deg and it finnished off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (23/6/08)

I used the S-189 in my Maibock too  

I will save you some 833 if you want mate. I owe you for the 1469.

The oktoberfest will be put dowm before the end of the week so only a few to wait 

And smyth........... thats a shame. Next time hey.

cheers


----------



## goatherder (23/6/08)

Cheers mate, I'll take you up on it.

Although I did just learn a tasty little secret - 833 is apparently the same as Wyeast 2478 Hella Bock, one of their seasonals. And there's a packet in Mark's fridge. I would have bought it on Friday if I had known...




Tony said:


> I used the S-189 in my Maibock too
> 
> I will save you some 833 if you want mate. I owe you for the 1469.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent (24/6/08)

I put down my bitter yesterday, though it may be a bit thinner than anticipated, as I missed my target temps by a few points! Originally I thought it had only hit 64C (just recalibrated my thermo's) but it settled in at 67C, a far cry from the 70C I was aiming for. Figured by the time I got another few litres of water boiled, most of the conversion would be done.
Maris Otter, crystal and munich in the grist, bittered with target, and threw in 60g of challenger at flameout (46L batch) to give it a tiny little amount of hop flavour. Never used challenger before, so it should be interesting. Both beers were pitched at 18C, rose to 19C within hours, and are back at 18C due to the bloody cold night. Going to rotate a hot water bottle twice a day to keep em rolling.
Here's to keeping my fingers crossed.
Trent
PS I am fairly sure that Mark has a small portion of his grain in the way of lager malt now, so those that are desperate can probably put that to use. T.


----------



## Weizguy (24/6/08)

Trent,

Is that the split batch with 2 yeasts? Sounds great. I have positive memories of Bitter ales from both you and Gough.

I have today off work, and so I'll set to bottle my Weizendoppelbock and bail out my dog from the Council dog-napper/ransom/rescuers (alleged).

Thanks for the Zymurgy mags, too. I might make that Roggenbier from Classic Styles, as MHB should have plenty of rye (not a standard base grain).


----------



## goatherder (24/6/08)

I was in on Friday and Mark does have plenty of Rye - and the price is good too!





Les the Weizguy said:


> Trent,
> 
> Is that the split batch with 2 yeasts? Sounds great. I have positive memories of Bitter ales from both you and Gough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (24/6/08)

leave some for me 

Roggenbier, here we come.

cheers


----------



## Offline (28/6/08)

mmm malt, let the brewing begin


----------



## Weizguy (28/6/08)

Offline said:


> mmm malt, let the brewing begin


 :icon_offtopic: 
Plenty of base grain now in stock at MHB.

Tony, about 3 kg of the rye is mine, so don't be greedy.
Plenty of choc rye too, IIRC.


----------



## Trent (28/6/08)

Just tested my 2 bitters, and so far the verdict is OK. As Mark warned me, the Challenger is a dominant hop, and I MAY have gone a little too heavy on the gypsum, but we will see after it has CC'ed.
Its not a "big" beer, starting life at 1036, with 39IBU. The 1028 batch is now at 1009 before heading into CC tomorrow, and the 1098 batch is at 1011. Funnily enough, the 1098 batch tastes quite a bit thinner and less rounded than the 1028. Again, we will see when it has CC'ed, been bottled and carbonated. At any rate, I am pretty bloody happy with how it is so far.
As an aside, I think it is pretty funny that poor old Mark has been stuck with this rye malt he cannot move for ages - now that he is getting rid of it, everybody wants it :lol:. I cannot laugh, though, as I took 8kg!
All the best, I look forward to tasting everybody's beers.
Trent


----------



## Tony (28/6/08)

Im out folks.

My Maibock............ along with just about everything else i have brewed in the last 12 months has developed a lactic sourness.

So all 46 liters will be poured out tomorrow and along with the 27 liters of bitter that grew something strange on the top of the secondary, and the strange white scum growing on the blow off tube water on my belgian tripple........... id say i have nothing to contribute.

sorry.

I was 5mm from giving up brewing, im now 3mm.

Having a glass of aged Sheep Shagger to remind myself of how good i can get.............. and its good 

The wife has hidden all sharp knives.

have a good day at potters.

cheers


1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. 
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench
19. RP
20. 
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## leeboy (29/6/08)

After my effort last time with bottling I'm actually going to ask for help. Does anyone have a bottle washing tree + capper that I could borrow for a day to get my contribution bottled quickly and with best sterilisation methods. I live at Waratah and am happy to drive a little way to borrow one. Will even drop off a bottle or two of whatever I have on tap at the time. At the moment it is AIPA and German Pils in the fridge.

That's been the curse of a keg system for me. Bottling equipment got passed on and since had a couple of infections when bottling.
Lee


----------



## Tony (29/6/08)

boil the jug and rinse out hte bottles with boiling water., drain and fill.

If they were cleaned when you emptied them they will be fine.

i dont see how a bottle wash tree (never seen one) will make the bottles sanatry.

just clean them and rinse them with boiling water.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (30/6/08)

Tony said:


> Im out folks.
> 
> My Maibock............ along with just about everything else i have brewed in the last 12 months has developed a lactic sourness.
> 
> ...


I'm happy to keep you included, Tony. Can't speak for everyone, but you got my vote...or are you scared of my Weizenhell-doppelbock?

Uncle Les


----------



## Tony (30/6/08)

Mate ive brewed a 1.106 AG doppelbock, a 140 IBU IIPA and a Roggenbier with double cracked (powdered) 45% rye malt 

Edit: forgot the Iron bark ale made with home smoked Iron bark flavoured malt. That scared National beer judges. They cried, there were water marks on the score sheet. You could smell the smoke in it 6 feet away when it was poured! I will put it this way. After mashing it, there was a smoky campfire smell im my clothes. It tasted like a bushfire!

No beer scares me !

I found a 50 liter batch of rauchbier on the floor in my garage............. if its ok i will put my name back down........... plenty of spaces but im not entering a sour lager!

Its actually quite drinkable............ its just got this lactic bitter sour thing. May call it a Berlinermaibock????????????

na that wont work............... its shit!

cheers


----------



## goatherder (1/7/08)

Wow, I wish I could just find 50l of rauchbier in my garage...

Bring it on Tony, rauchbier sounds tops. It's not ironbark smoked is it?


----------



## Tony (1/7/08)

No mate...... 40% weyermann rauchmalz.

I will see how it turns out.......... will probably look at bottling it this weekend.

cheers


----------



## Thethirstywench (3/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. 
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20. 
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


Finally decided on what is going in for this one.. I'm running behind with brewing so it will need to stay in the bottle for a few weeks after the swap but it will be there. Looking forward to it. 

Slainte

TW


----------



## Trent (4/7/08)

Wow, I didnt realise what a pain in the freckle it would be to find, clean and bottle brush 52 stubbies! Both beers tasted good going into the bottle, I already have a favourite, but we will see after it has carbonated. Interesting to note the differences between 2 similar yeasts at the very least.
All the best
Trent


1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. stephen
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16. 
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20. 
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## pokolbinguy (4/7/08)

Hmm well I am now in a pickle...have been invited to a good family friends (my god father) birthday and retirement party on the same day...ohh and a 21st (but that can be missed anyway).... anyway fingers crossed I will be at potters on the day but if things change I will take my batch to potters and hopefully leave with Keith and Co. 

Anyway thought I should let you all know just in case.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## stephen (7/7/08)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to pull out the case swap. Sorry for late notice.

Regards
Stephen

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16.
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer


----------



## Tony (13/7/08)

And im not going to have anything to enter either.

No time to brew ATM so the Rauchbier is going into a keg to drink.

maybe next time.

Will be pouring all my mash paddle entry down the drain tomorrow as well.

With confidence at ZERO i wont be entering any comps this year either.

Time to lay low and sort out my troubles.

have a good day at potters.

cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/7/08)

Looks like numbers will be low....bettter make sure I attend then. Looks like only 19 people at the moment...


----------



## n00ch (15/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16.
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer 

I'll be entering a Maibock. This beer was conceived from literally the worst brew day Ive ever had, was also my first double batch to make matters even worse. I used a new mash tun and after having the connection to the false bottom come off during the mash (....twice) and having to move the mash out to reconnect it I ended up resorting to the older smaller mash tun. So not as much grain used and therefore the gravity was off but Im hoping it still turns out to be drinkable albeit not exactly on style.

Cheers


----------



## grw74 (18/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16.
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish

I'm definitely in. First tasting good. It's been in bottle for about 4 weeks now so should be ready to roll straight away. Kegged half which has already gone...

Cheers


----------



## schooey (18/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16.
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish

I just sampled another bottle of my entry... :blink:

It's incedibly dark, I'm talking stoutish dark, and I hope everyone likes bananas... bloody 3068.....


----------



## Weizguy (19/7/08)

I trust that everyone is prepared to wait at least 3 months, and up to 12 months, to sample the Gamera-like strength of my HellesWeizenQuadruppelBock at 9.5%+ ABV.





The hops are still huge!!!! and unpleasant, like any number of over-hopped APAs I've ever consumed.


----------



## goatherder (19/7/08)

Looking forward to it Les.

How about a final roll call? The swap is next week and there are still a number of names with no beer beside them.

Update the list with your beer, yeast and abv. Should be a good swap by the look of the beers so far.


----------



## puffer_pics (19/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
16.
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish


Sampled one Last night, never tasted this style before but was quite nice. I was going to make a ESB for the swap but there wasn't enough time without any ale malt avaliable. I'll have to drink the ESB myself as its still in the fermenter what a shame !!

So is everyone going to be at Potters at 10 ?


----------



## schooey (19/7/08)

Colin said:


> So is everyone going to be at Potters at 10 ?



I won't be there until 12ish, young fella has soccer at 10am. If my swap case is needed before then can someone let me know and I'll organise to get it there earlier


----------



## goatherder (19/7/08)

Probly a bit closer to 11 for me


----------



## pokolbinguy (19/7/08)

So 10am at potters? See you all then.


----------



## onescooter (19/7/08)

Got my entry ready to go. Will be there barring any unforeseen circumstances.



1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
16.
17. Onescooter - Schwartbier
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish

Cheers
Scott.


----------



## leeboy (20/7/08)

Bottled my beer yesterday. Tastes huge of munich, lots of bready, biscuity melanoidens in there. Guess it was expected with 93% munich.
Looking forward to trying the other beers. See you all Saturday. 


1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast DRINK late August
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
16.
17. Onescooter - Schwartbier
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## onescooter (21/7/08)

Just wondering if any sort of tour is organized for the brewery as it is something that I wouldn't mind doing whilst down there.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## m_peve (21/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2
3. Pok
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast DRINK late August
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. 
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
16.
17. Onescooter - Schwartbier
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish 


Just adding my brew to the list


----------



## Tony (21/7/08)

I have tiied one of my Belgian trippels yesterday and it seemed ok to me. It probably tastes like swamp water  

I have put another one in the fridge to really scrutinise tomorrow night and if i deem it half decent i would still like to be in if thats OK.

Im really nervous about this........... i thought my NSW swap beer was ok too.

I will put my name down for sure if i deem it drinkable........... It was No chilled and is still young. It was cloudy but tasted OK......... but i was brewing and had had a few.

might even look for a second opinion.

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/7/08)

Chuck it in the swap mate, who cares, seriously? I know you set yourself a high standard, but I'll take the chance I might be missing out on a great beer if you don't


----------



## Tony (21/7/08)

i care ........... thats the problem.

I feel like hiding in a corner from the NSW swap.............. if its my own brew club friends..................... 

bang!


cheers


----------



## pokolbinguy (21/7/08)

To be honest Tony I would love you to put in something you are not happy with so that I can learn more and see what others deem as good and bad. Would be a great learning opportunity. And on that not that is totally the reason I like being involved in these swaps and this forum....to learn.

So anyway..dont be shy Tony...even if it turns out to not be your best by your standards, atleast you will be teaching others.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## goatherder (21/7/08)

Go for it Tony. Surely a big Tripel has got to be a good chance of being clean.


----------



## Thethirstywench (21/7/08)

Howdy all. 
Im sorry to say tragedy has struck, I came home Sunday morning to find that 2/3 had relocated itself from the fermenter onto my floor. Unfortunately I don't have another beer to put in so I guess I'm out. 
Sorry follks.

I'm in 2 minds about going up cause I don't particularly want to feel like an intruder, but on the other hand it would be good to see some familiar faces. 

Sorry to leave you guys short of beer.. Maybe next time.

Not a happy camper..

Thirsty


----------



## Tony (21/7/08)

will let you all know in a day or 2

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/7/08)

Im in!

Its hazy....... was no chilled and only bottled a week or 2 ago but its already quite smooth and drinkable.

4 to 6 weeks in the bottle should see it improve markedly

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Weizenbock
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
16.
17. Onescooter
18. ThirstyWench- Australian Amber Ale
19. RP
20.
21. Scotty
22.
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish 

cheers


----------



## schooey (22/7/08)

So is this the final list?

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin

17. Onescooter

19. RP

21. Scotty

23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish 

..and by my sums, that makes 19 bottles? Or are we bringing extras?


----------



## n00ch (22/7/08)

Well I've just bottled mine so it's going to need a good month before drinking.

I just spoke with the RP swapper and is unfortunately out due to infection...

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy- Weizen/Maibock (Heller Weizenbock)
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin

17. Onescooter

21. Scotty

23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 5.8% 60 IBU ish 

So looks like 18 now.


----------



## Tony (22/7/08)

so 18.......... i get to keep quite a few Trippels for myself then............. happy about that.

Going to tuck them away for 6 months and forget about them............ perhaps pull them out a xmas and see what they are like.

my wife has a chiropractor apointment on saturday morning but shoould be there before lunch

cheers


----------



## Offline (22/7/08)

Just bottling my contribution now, so it wont be ready to drink for a while, I have been so busy with work that it has been sitting ready to bottle for a week and a half now <_<oops .
I was just checking how many I needed as I only have 21 bottles, so its all smiles then  .

offline


----------



## schooey (22/7/08)

thirstywench said:


> I'm in 2 minds about going up cause I don't particularly want to feel like an intruder, but on the other hand it would be good to see some familiar faces.



Don't let a minor tragedy hold you back, Carol. Come along for some lunch and a few chocolate porters anyway. I severely doubt anyone would feel you are intruding


----------



## CjWealands (24/7/08)

Hey Gents,

I'll see all you guys on Saturday (as the new assistant brewer at Potters). Can't wait to see what special brew Keithy brings. All my homebrew is in Wagga so I won't get in the swap but I look forward to meeting everyone.

Out

Craig.


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/7/08)

Ok bad news.... I'm out for the days events tomorrow but will take my case to potters today and give them to Keith and Co. (well got to ring them first).

My car decided to die yesterday so unfortunately I will be forced to work otherwise the car doesnt get fixed.

I hope everyone has a good day and the beer flows nicely.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Weizguy (25/7/08)

Anyone else wish to add their produce???
We are almost at Swap Day.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
17. Onescooter
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## Punter (25/7/08)

Sorry guys, I lost this thread for a while.
Was planning on putting in a dopplebock, but thats still fermenting <_< 
So you will get a nice Pilsner instead. It's not to any style, bittered with Super Alpha and Czech Saaz
for flavour. Will only be bottling it tonight unfortunately  , so it will have to carb for a few weeks.
What time is everyone showing up? My father in law is tagging along and its his birthday, so we will probably be hammered by 11  
And is this the final list? I will have enough beer, just need to know how many to bring.
Will see you all tomorrow.
Cheers, Duane.


1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
17. Onescooter
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge... 
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/7/08)

Just updating. Will drop my batch of in the morning if things stay the way they are. Hopefully this car bill will turn out alright and I will be able to attend 

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
17. Onescooter
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## grw74 (25/7/08)

Hey all,

I just bottled my remaining keg of OVER-HONEYED Grand Cru and got 17 bottles worth. I'll bring it along as well. It will be right to drink straight away. After drinking 40L of it I'm happy to pass it on... See you all tomorrow.


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/7/08)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ok bad news.... I'm out for the days events tomorrow but will take my case to potters today and give them to Keith and Co. (well got to ring them first).
> 
> My car decided to die yesterday so unfortunately I will be forced to work otherwise the car doesnt get fixed.
> 
> ...



Luck may just be on my side. Got my car back, luckilly it was nothing major. So should be back on for tomorrow 

Cheers, Pok


----------



## onescooter (25/7/08)

Just updating my entry. Seems to have dropped off somewhere.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## m_peve (25/7/08)

Hmmm, mine went missing as well.

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith the Beer Guy
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish
[/quote]


----------



## onescooter (25/7/08)

This may question may have an obvious answer but where at Potters are we meeting. Not being familiar with the place I would hate to rock up and have to search around for everyone.
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## goatherder (25/7/08)

At the brewery, first building on the left as you drive in.


----------



## onescooter (25/7/08)

Thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## pokolbinguy (25/7/08)

10am???


----------



## Tony (25/7/08)

i may be closer to 11 or 12

And onescooter................ you wont have any problem finding us 

We will be the ones that "dont" order the taster bar of little tiny glasses 

cheers


----------



## Keith the Beer Guy (25/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## puffer_pics (25/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale of some type?
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## Offline (25/7/08)

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728 (Bottled 22.07.08 ~ 6% ABV)
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## Sammus (25/7/08)

Man... how could I miss out on this  Looks like some awesome beers in there! Last time it was nearly all APAs 

Enjoy 'em folks. Hopefully I can get my sh!t sorted for next time.


----------



## leeboy (26/7/08)

The list for the swap looks sweet, can't wait!! Agree'd Sammus last time was mostly APA's, this looks so much more appealing. I guess the winter beers have come out this time!!
See you all there.


----------



## leeboy (26/7/08)

Hey guys, was just thinking that there would be a lot of people going up to potters for the day and was wondering if anyone would be willing to give me a lift. i am very much willing to pay for petrol just thought it would be nice to have a couple of drinks. Anyway I live in Waratah, but can get myself to anywhere around newie at whatever time suits. 

Let me know by PM if anyone can, I'll check regularly over the next few hours.
Lee


----------



## Trent (26/7/08)

Hey guys
I guess the swap is on now, so I just thought I would update my beer to say ready to drink now.
Hope ya's had a fun day at potters, I am about to crack a bottle of Brooklyn-Schneider hopfen Weisse - a combo effort from brooklyn and schneider of a weizen bock that has been dry hopped with Amarillo and Palisade. Interesting. And all this after visiting an ice cream shop with 218 flavours today - ranging from "pear, gorgonzola and blue cheese" to "roasted garlic" to "papaya and raspberry" to "black sesame" to "balsamic vinegar" and EVERYTHING in between. I had "chocolate and basil" - surprisingly good.
Enjoy the beers
Trent

1. Loftboy - Fat Bastard Ale (Scottish Export 80/-)
2. Schooey - Dunkel Weizenbock^2, Wyeast 3068, 6.3% abv, Bottled Mar 08, drink now
3. Pok - Bastardised Lager....other info unknown off the top of my head.
4. Peve - Coriander Porter - 6.3%, S-04
5. Leeboy - Munich Dunkel Wyeast Munich Lager yeast
6. Shmick - Aussie Winter Warmer strong ale
7. goatherder - Maibock. S-189, 6.4% abv. Bottled 22/6.
8. Les the Weizguy - Heller Weizenbock 9.8% ABV (Bottled 24/7/08 - I recommend 3-12 months b4 drinking) W3638
9. Tony - a hazy Belgian Trippel
10. Punter- Quaffing Pilsner WY2278 Czech Pils. (Bottled 25/7/08 so leave for a month)
11. nooch - Maibock, Wyeast 2487VSS Hella-Bock, 6.3% abv.
12. Trent - English Ordinary Bitter in stubbies, showcasing the same wort with 2 different yeasts - WY1028 and WY1098. No yeast farming available, I added a fresh slug of 1098 to each beer at priming. ready to drink.
13. Keith - Stout ~5.5%, Wyeast 1028 London Ale (Bottled 25.07.08, Kegged Oct. 07, Brewed Sept. 07). DRINK NOW.
14. Offline - Scottish Ale Export 80 Wyeast 1728 (Bottled 22.07.08 ~ 6% ABV)
15. Colin - Vienna Lager 5.5% ABV, S-189, Carbonated but still needs a month or so in the fridge before drinking.
17. Onescooter - Shwartzbier. (Ready to go)
21. Scotty
23. backyard brewer - Georgetown/India Pale Ale. High hopped for that long boat journey from the lounge to the fridge...
5.8% 60 IBU ish


----------



## pokolbinguy (26/7/08)

Alrighty well just got home and have to say the day was good. even if only a small few hang around for lunch (myself, les, thirstywhench and goatherder). 

Was good to have a look around the brewery at Potter's (thanks Craig) and to taste a few of the local beers (cheers to both Keith and Craig).

Hoping all the beers are as good as the company (or may better ). Hope everyone enjoyed there day, even if some where fly bys.

Cheers, Pok

P.S Thanks again Keith and Craig for allowing us to utilise your hospitality, I'm sure it was greatly appreciated by all.


----------



## Tony (26/7/08)

Yep a big thumbs up to the potters crew for thier hospitality and continued home brewer support. 

Keith........ the beers were fantastic, thanks mate.

Looking forward to all the swap beers 

Got the brewery bug and mashing in an american brown ale right now! I couldnt resist.

cheers


----------



## loftboy (26/7/08)

Many thanks to Keith & the crew @ Potters for their hospitality today, it was much appreciated. The beers were great as well.


----------



## schooey (26/7/08)

Yep. Ditto all the above, many thanks Keith for the organisation of the venue and for the hospitality and beers. Apologies I couldn't stick around for a feed, had to get home for Dad duty.

Thanks to everyone in the HAG group for your efforts too guys, looking forward to drinking this list in a big way. Cheers! :beer: 

Trent: I have your case and I'll drop it at MHB's place some time in the next week or two, unless.....You have heard of spontaneous evaporation, haven't you?


----------



## leeboy (26/7/08)

Great day! That Scottish 80 shilling was pretty good damn good i thought. Big thumbs up to Keith for the wonderful hospitality. We are a very lucky group of home brewers to have the support of both 1 a brewshop MHB and 2 a local micro Potters.

Very much appreciated the company and the beers, looking forward to sampling the swap, hearing recipes and giving/recieveing feedback!!!
Lee


----------



## onescooter (26/7/08)

My thoughts exactly,
Great to have a venue that supports this type of event so well. Many thanks to Keith and Craig for their work today. Great place and great beers.
Feeling like a tight arse now being the only one in plastic bottles. 
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## grw74 (26/7/08)

Thanks everyone for their effort today. (special mention for Kieth and the crew) It's great to swap ideas and have a laugh with you all.

About to crack a peat smoked pale ale right now.

Cheers


----------



## Tony (26/7/08)

Tightarse............ if they are plastic that means you PAID for them.

or did you?  

I have about 700 glass bottles in my garage and didnt pay for them 

So who is the tightarse?


----------



## onescooter (26/7/08)

One raises a very valid point.
Still feel like the odd one out.
Well I am the odd one out.
Time to get drinkin.
Cheers
Scott.


----------

